# [EVDL] Regen use of brake-lights :CR on i-MiEV; Great Efficiency...Less Range!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sadly, I am physically unable to fit inside, thus drive today's 
Leaf EV or Volt pih, but I have experienced all kinds of regen 
in various first-gen Production EVs: EV1, Honda+, RAV4-EV, Th!nk, 
and the gen1 Prius hev at EVS-14, and the AC Propulsion Jetta pih
at EVS-20 ...

Even back then, I had the same thought as Zeke that there 
should be some indication of regen-braking.

As Zeke inferred, the person behind you has no idea why your 
vehicle is slowing down (brake-lights not on), or they are not 
paying attention that you are slowing down 'because' the brake-
lights are not on (they are too busy texting with a cell phone 
pushed against their ear ...).

It should be easy enough to make a small circuit to pick up when
regen is occurring, and then modulate or pulse the brake-lights
in a way that will tell the driver behind you that your vehicle 
is slowing or regen-braking.

I was thinking something along the lines of the brake-lights being
on at the 70 to 80% level, and being pulsed (as if you were pumping
the brakes) once a second to full brightness. They would be on, so
legally that is covered, and the pumping of the brakes is not 
unknown to ice drivers.

This would make a good aftermarket product for Production vehicles
and a useful product for today's conversions that use AC motors
that have regen.


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> > I ... wondered
> > whether it should have brake lights tied to the regen instead of the
> > brake pedal to avoid getting rear ended ...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It would be relatively easy to place a current pickup
(maybe as simple as a cheap hall sensor) near the wiring to
detect a current running from the controller to the battery
and pull in a relay that is wired across the brake light switch.


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Friday, June 15, 2012 3:12 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Regen use of brake-lights :CR on i-MiEV;Great
Efficiency...Less Range!

Sadly, I am physically unable to fit inside, thus drive today's Leaf EV
or Volt pih, but I have experienced all kinds of regen in various
first-gen Production EVs: EV1, Honda+, RAV4-EV, Th!nk, and the gen1
Prius hev at EVS-14, and the AC Propulsion Jetta pih at EVS-20 ...

Even back then, I had the same thought as Zeke that there should be some
indication of regen-braking.

As Zeke inferred, the person behind you has no idea why your vehicle is
slowing down (brake-lights not on), or they are not paying attention
that you are slowing down 'because' the brake- lights are not on (they
are too busy texting with a cell phone pushed against their ear ...).

It should be easy enough to make a small circuit to pick up when regen
is occurring, and then modulate or pulse the brake-lights in a way that
will tell the driver behind you that your vehicle is slowing or
regen-braking.

I was thinking something along the lines of the brake-lights being on at
the 70 to 80% level, and being pulsed (as if you were pumping the
brakes) once a second to full brightness. They would be on, so legally
that is covered, and the pumping of the brakes is not unknown to ice
drivers.

This would make a good aftermarket product for Production vehicles and a
useful product for today's conversions that use AC motors that have
regen.


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> > I ... wondered
> > whether it should have brake lights tied to the regen instead of the
> > brake pedal to avoid getting rear ended ...
> ...


----------

